# Type 1 Cough & Cold Teenager



## Dad09 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi My teenage Type 1 Daughter has developed a cough and cold, possibly from my similar symptoms. However 1st thing i been making sure her bloods sugars are ok. which all so far seem to be ok.. Have given her sugar free cough syrup, 

any other tips to help her get better .quicker please.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Dad09, welcome to the forum  Good to hear her levels are OK - are you also checking for ketones? What insulin regime is she on? 

Keeping well-hydrated should also help, other than that I'm not sure what to suggest except regular checks. How long have you been suffering? Might give you an idea of how long her symptoms will persist.

Hope she is fully recovered very soon!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 6, 2013)

As northy said, hydration is thing that gets me. Hope shes ok & keep up the good work testing


----------



## Dad09 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks its just last couple of days or so. to day is worse, bit of a temperature at present..


----------



## trophywench (Jan 6, 2013)

If her BG does shoot up, test for ketones.  have you got Sick Day Rules?

Otherwise see - but note these are for adult type 1s

http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=141


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 7, 2013)

Looking at that link to sick day rules, can anyone please confirm in real numbers what 'trace, small, moderate and large' ketone figures are please, as we have an Optium meter with numbers on it.

We were given a sheet at diagnosis with sick day rules on (child's I guess as it was from paediatric services) so I could follow that if necessary, would need to consult my file to find exact figures.  Just wondered though, as I presume the words 'trace' etc relate to urine testing strips.

Thank you!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2013)

Tina63 said:


> Looking at that link to sick day rules, can anyone please confirm in real numbers what 'trace, small, moderate and large' ketone figures are please, as we have an Optium meter with numbers on it.
> 
> We were given a sheet at diagnosis with sick day rules on (child's I guess as it was from paediatric services) so I could follow that if necessary, would need to consult my file to find exact figures.  Just wondered though, as I presume the words 'trace' etc relate to urine testing strips.
> 
> Thank you!



Tina, if you get a magnifying glass and take it to the leaflet that comes with the ketone strips, there is a little table that tells you the ketone stages and what action to take at each level.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 7, 2013)

Sugar free ice pops are great for bring temp down and helping with a sore throat.
Paracetamol if she can take it will help with temp as well. Oh and the day of school is the best cure of all


----------

